# X-factor



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what channel you can get the UK x-faxtor 2009 on? Live if possible!!!


----------



## Sonya664 (Dec 28, 2008)

mallen79 said:


> Does anyone know what channel you can get the UK x-faxtor 2009 on? Live if possible!!!



Hi,

Did you get to watch it?
Viewing it as I type, Simon's is on form!
Would lay bets on Daniel, the teacher from Reading right now!
cracking 1st show!

Sonya


----------



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sonya664 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get to watch it?
> Viewing it as I type, Simon's is on form!
> ...


No I didn't manage to get it. can you send me through details of how to watch it please!!!


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

mallen79 said:


> No I didn't manage to get it. can you send me through details of how to watch it please!!!



Mallen, load up a VPN on your laptop, then you can watch it on ITV Player.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Sonya664 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get to watch it?
> Viewing it as I type, Simon's is on form!
> ...


Thats right Sonya, I too would lay bets on Daniel, there is something about him and he has got the right stage attitude. I think he is winning!!


----------

